# Sony backs down on DRM Rootkit



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

RECORDING giant Sony BMG has admitted that it has installed cloaked spyware in people's computers in a bid to protect CD content.


Full story :

http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/news/2145413/sony-rapped-rootkit-music-cd

http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/

http://www.sysinternals.com/blog/2005/10/sony-rootkits-and-digital-rights.html

PS : listening to a pirated cd is safer that listening to a sony cd ? What a joke ?


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

if you go to amazon or any website , that warns you with this message :

*[CONTENT/COPY-PROTECTED CD]*



Be careful , it has a rootkit protection , i don t wanna mess up my computer :dead:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

This is the kind of thing that will make more folks head towards P2P rather than away from P2P.

Many of the blog comments suggested suing Sony - I think it's a good idea.


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Agreed. I read the blog at sysinternals a few days ago...wereby he was testing the new version of "RootKitReveler" and found this thing. What's really scary is what it did to his system when he tryed to removed it. I can only hope someone takes Sony to court and wins...so they are forced to stop this practice.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

You know what, I'm done. I'm never buying another CD.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Fox said:


> You know what, I'm done. I'm never buying another CD.


Fox
If there were more like us something might happen. :sayyes: 
But there are enough out here that eather do not know or even care if they do Know. :4-dontkno


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

Fox said:


> You know what, I'm done. I'm never buying another CD.


Fox.....i don't blame you ! 

i am sure people @ itunes and yahoo music are happy with this scandal , that will boost their sales .


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

AHHAAH at least Sony admitted what the heck they have been doing. What about Yahoo, Logitech and many others ??? By time we all will see everyones dirty laundry i guess.


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Big mistake by Sony... Sadly, if nobody sues, or if this doesn't make headlines - no body will know and the effect on sales will go unnoticed.


----------



## shammer (Aug 13, 2005)

It *is* getting some publicity. This column came out in Cnet this morning. Molly Wood is really worked up about it. Maybe it will help.

*http://www.cnet.com/4520-6033_1-6376177.html?tag=nl.e501*


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Anybody care to start up a class action suit? Maybe this summer, I'll have some free time :wink:

I'd just have to buy one of the aforementioned CDs.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

***!!!???!!!! And I sure wanted this cd, but it looks like I will do as Fox said:


Fox said:


> You know what, I'm done. I'm never buying another CD.


Which P2P/Music supplier (iTunes, Yahoo, Napster etc) is best???


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

i checked for you about that band and
yahoo music has this : Fooled By April


and i am sure the underground internet has it too .


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Update*

Sony suspends production of DRM rootkit CDs

http://news.zdnet.co.uk/software/0,39020381,39236911,00.htm


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

The signature for this rootkit has been added to MSAS and will be in the new Windows Defender also.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Does that mean they will set it to "Ignore" like other known malware?


----------



## RavenMind (Mar 8, 2005)

:laugh: :4-rolling :laugh:

:4-gun:MSAS


----------

